# حساب الفقد في الضغط لمضخة حريق تبعد 400 متر



## meskif (26 أبريل 2015)

أرجوا من أعضاء المنتدى الموقرين مساعدتي في حساب فقد الضغط الناجم عن الارتفاع لمضخة حريق تبعد 400 متر عن أبعد خرطوم اطفاء قطر 2.5 انش و هذا الخرطوم عند مبنى ارتفاعه 6 متر 
علماً أن الخزان الأرضي تحت مستوى الأرض و المضخة المذكورة فوق الخزان و شكراً


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (26 أبريل 2015)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (26 أبريل 2015)

ممكن توضح تفاصيل اكتر برسومات


----------



## meskif (27 أبريل 2015)

طبعا ممكن
انا ارفقت فايل اوتوكاد مبسط جدا عن المشروع
المشروع استاذ محمد معقد جدا و هو نظام مدمج ( رشاشات + صناديق اطفاء ) و ارجو منك استيعابي لخبرتي المحدودة في مجال انظمة مكافحة الحريق
المهم اريد حساب قدرة المضخة و التي هي : Ppump=Pd+Ps+Pi
Pd أقل ضغط عند أبعد نقطة 4.5 بار
Ps فقد الضغط نتيجة الارتفاع و هذا ما كان سؤالي عنه فهنا لدي ارتفاع لمبنى الخدمات 6 متر و ارتفاع الخرطوم الموجود في مبنى الخدمات يرتفع امتر عن سطح الارض
و لدي مسافة كبيرة تصل الى 350 متر بين المضخة و ابعد خرطوم فكيف لي ان احسب فقد الضغط مع هذه المسافة الطويلة وأرجوا افادتي و كل الشكر لك


----------



## meskif (27 أبريل 2015)

و هذا المخطط بشكل مبسط جدا


----------

